# Anybody Used True Pix Sublimation Paper?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anybody used this paper (from Coastal Business)? It's advertised as high definition paper, used for printers that lay down a lot of ink. I'm wondering if this would be good for small details? I'm about to print some dog tags which are 1" x 2" and TexPrint XP doesn't do very well with small details because of the large deposits of ink.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Truepix all the time with my Artanium ink on the id tags. Not sure how it would work if you are using Sublijet though. The detail is good enough to read the letters on a flag from El Salvador, about 1/16" in yellow.


----------

